# Soft Stools



## Talulah (Apr 27, 2012)

my puppy had Giardia (parasite infection) when I got her. Breeder offered to keep her til she was off medicine, but I had already taken off work and had a plane ticket booked so I declined. Anyway we had a terrible time getting rid of it. Once we did her stools just couldn't get back to normal. We tried different methods and the one that worked was bland diet food I got from the vet, but then pup wasn't gaining any weight so I slowly weened her off. She still has soft stools here and there. She'll have a good one and then later in the day it'll be a little too soft. She checks out great at the vet, but it's still disconcerning. Is this okay because she's a puppy? or should I try switching her food again? I already have three bags that I don't use anymore.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

what did your vet suggest doing?? I would talk to them to see.


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

When I got Beau last year he developed giardia. He was treated with panacur from the vet and put on to a puppy intestinal food. He can still have soft stools at least once a day and sometimes what comes out is runny and yellow. The intestinal food does help but I also add enterogenic powders and pro kolin paste to his food daily.  My vet is hoping that he will eventually grow out of the problem and I am keeping my fingers crossed too.


----------



## Talulah (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks puppylove.

We were just at the vet last night and she said to add a little pumkin to the food - that the fiber might help. If her stools get worse I am to call the vet, but she thinks maybe my pup is a little sensitive in her intestines. This is my first puppy so it's all new to me.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Talulah said:


> my puppy had Giardia (parasite infection) when I got her. Breeder offered to keep her til she was off medicine, but I had already taken off work and had a plane ticket booked so I declined. Anyway we had a terrible time getting rid of it. Once we did her stools just couldn't get back to normal. We tried different methods and the one that worked was bland diet food I got from the vet, but then pup wasn't gaining any weight so I slowly weened her off. She still has soft stools here and there. She'll have a good one and then later in the day it'll be a little too soft. She checks out great at the vet, but it's still disconcerning. Is this okay because she's a puppy? or should I try switching her food again? I already have three bags that I don't use anymore.


"Taken from a previous posting":

Runny bums can easily be the result of being somewhere new - and should pass within 24 / 48 hours - you may also find a puppy goes off their food too for a little while - and as above make sure access to fresh water is a must.

If you notice any "slime" or blood in the pooh - then could be a sign of something a little more significant and could also be due to a change in environment that knocks them a little off-kilter.

If you notice blood - then it could be either Campylobacter (bacteria) or Giardia (parasite) - both are treatable without too much fuss.

Either visit a vet - or as we do all our mums here prior to whelping (and we have successfully treated a puppy that we bought that had blood in his runny pooh) - try a homeopathic treatment course as below link:

http://ezinearticles.com/?Natural-Tr...dia&id=1925644

This link primarily mentions Giardia (parasite) though it also works on excess bacteria levels.

Hope it clears soon.

Stephen X


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

My vet has just recently prescribed a fibre rich low fat food to add to Beau's diet. However she said it is not suitable for growing puppies so maybe adding pumpkin will help to firm things up. In my experience finding the right food is key to having normal poos but easier said than done. Good luck with your pup and looking forward to hearing about your adventures.


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Hi Talulah, have you tried Pro-Biotic they look like little tiny rabbit pellets. You add a tiny amount to their food (working on weight) and it helps restore balance to the intestine, my friends CP and my older CP had Colitis and we were recemmended this by the vets and I have to say it is brilliant the difference within days was amazing. I now keep some in the cupboard just in casewe have an issue. I also switched to Natures Diet. They do a puppy version and then a selection of adult. It has rice and veg in it but we have put both dogs on this and have had little or no issue with the bowels at all. It maybe wortrh giving it a try- vets sell PRO-BIOTIC pellets and you can buy on line which is cheaper good luck if you give it ago Mary x


----------



## Talulah (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you. I am going to try the pellets. We've been doing the pumpkin for 5 days now and I see no difference.


----------



## LisaVonH (Mar 17, 2012)

i always thought dry food was best for my dogs, i think i was wrong, i believe in this, wholeheartedly.... http://www.naturalinstinct.com/pages/Testimonials.html i have a 13 year old jack and a 17 week old puppy, both are thriving. no runny poos and no other health issues since i began feeding it x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I think this can be said of feeding a raw diet generally  I use a different company for my raw minces and also feed wings, carcasses and necks to my two. I always have a bag of Barking Heads on stand by just incase I forget to take something out the freezer but I noticed a huge difference in Millie's poos when we got her a couple of weeks ago due to changing her diet from the previous owners kibble.


----------

